

WikiRebels - The Documentary - BluePoints
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NhTfOL9_HBE&feature=related

======
DupDetector
Duplicate:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1997239>

1 comment.

------
BluePoints
Agree with it or not - the video is very well done. Incredible work to the
team that made this happen...

